# Taking the bus



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think I've ever been on one of those machines. I used to walk to school, now it's too far so I carpool. If I could figure out how to take the bus I could structure my schedule much better. Any ideas?
I don't even like the idea of the bus, though; it's an hour trip while my carpool takes 10 minutes. Can't carpool forever though ...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm on the bus/transit for like 7 hours a week. You get used to it really reaally fast.
Get on, sit, wait, get up, leave. Not a lot happens on the bus.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

The bus isn't so bad. I was pretty scared when I first started to ride the bus, but like Perfectionist said, you get used to it quickly. See if there's a website for the bus and use it to plan your schedule, see which bus to get on, etc.


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

Really, you do get used to it pretty much instantly. I was so scared I get on the wrong one, not be able to find college from where the stop was blah blah but really it was totally fine once I was sitting on it. Just pay and sit down. If it's not crowded leave your bag on the other seat and people won't sit near you and move on (I don't like it anyway  )


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

You get used to it. Waits are still hell though.


----------



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

Google your city's transit system and they should have fare/schedule information.

-If you're paying cash, make sure you have exact change. Drivers dont provide change.
-If you need to transfer between buses to complete your trip, ask the driver for a transfer when you get on your first bus.
-Usually buses are identified by a route number and its destination on the front.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

In addition to the website, there's usually both a print schedule to use when you're on the road as well a phone number to call and ask for specific route information when the schedule isn't completely clear. 

To pass the time on the bus I listen to music and/or read. If it's early and I'm tired then I'll sort-of nap but that takes a whole lot of self-control so you don't miss your stop! lol.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

How do you make sure that you don't miss your stop? I'm still really nervous, I can just picture being stuck downtown not knowing where I am.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

dontcare said:


> How do you make sure that you don't miss your stop? I'm still really nervous, I can just picture being stuck downtown not knowing where I am.


Use your transit service's website to find stop locations. Then go to google maps and zoom right into your city (I found that useful as their maps are much cleaner and detailed than those on my city's website). Write down the names of a few streets before your stop. Pay attention as you're going along.. when you see the street names you'll know you're due soon. Worst case scenario, you miss your stop and have to walk a bit extra.

For the most confusing of areas, use a post-it note and draw yourself a small map of the area with bus stops included (I did this the first time I took a bus downtown, an area of my city that can be very confusing for first-timers).

If you get stuck, ask someone for a pointer. Most people will be happy to help.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

dontcare said:


> How do you make sure that you don't miss your stop? I'm still really nervous, I can just picture being stuck downtown not knowing where I am.


That happened to me once! I got on the wrong bus apparently. I didn't even notice it was wrong until we left downtown and started driving on the highway to some other place. I got off at the next stop and called a cab. Now, I pay extra attention to what bus I take.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've gotten on the wrong bus and I've missed my stop a couple of times. But mostly the bus is not too bad. You get used to it very quickly. 

I always make sure I know where my stop is when I take a new route. I sit on the right hand side of the bus, as close to the front as I can, and pay attention to the street signs. That way, I know when my stop is coming up. You can also ask some bus drivers to call out your stop; most seem to be quite willing to do this, although I've never asked one to do it myself.

JustLurking: I take it you're talking about Hamilton? I find that city pretty confusing!


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin (Oct 25, 2008)

I used to have to take a shuttle around campus & to and from campus because my university was so big. I HATED it. Everyone was so social on there and sat with each other and it came so easily. I sat by myself mostly, I think I came off as unapproachable but I really was just scared sh*tless to interact. I finally got smart and started looking at magazines on the ride around and wearing my Ipod. You can also call a friend and chat with them. Do something to keep yourself busy, obviously the best idea would be to sit with someone and talk to them. But if you're like me, it won't happen, LOL.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

LMAO @ your username btw ^^^^


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin (Oct 25, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> LMAO @ your username btw ^^^^


At the OP's user name or mine? and what's funny to you?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

um how about riding a bicycle to school?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

TheFriendlyVirgin said:


> At the OP's user name or mine? and what's funny to you?


Nvm , Forget It .


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin (Oct 25, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Nvm , Forget It .


Okay, later. :um


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Public transportation is the worst.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

imt said:


> Public transportation is the worst.


It is pretty hellish. However, if you like spine-mutilating plastic seats and the scent of that liquid that covers up hobo pee, it's fabulous. I don't have a car, so I do take them a few times a week, but I'd love to avoid using the buses altogether. Fortunately, my town has decent public transit for a community of its size, so they're more or less dependable (except on Sundays).

I've taken Greyhounds a few times, though, and those aren't so bad. The shorter day-to-day trips are less pleasant.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Public buses scare me. B O everywhere, the smell of pee and the fear of being mugged like a bad episode of Cagney and Lacey - don't bode well for my chances of riding a metro bus.

Even though you do save gas, it is worth it if you carry a can of mace.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know what kind of cities you people live in, but here the public transit is just fine. (Though I don't ride buses through the city's slums - maybe I'm just missing out...)


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

No hobo pee and disinfectant smell on our buses. But the BO is extremely bad. MORE VENTILATION PLEASE.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Riding the bus is ok, but waiting for one to come around sucks. Especially if you're the only one standing there on some street corner waiting.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Brax said:


> No hobo pee and disinfectant smell on our buses. But the BO is extremely bad. MORE VENTILATION PLEASE.


Oh, hell yes. I would also like to take this moment to complain about people who board the morning bus or train without first brushing their teeth.

Another notable personal-hygiene-offender is the guy who clips his fingernails and possibly his toenails on the train. I have not SEEN him clip his toenails--but I have heard enough clipping to make me feel this might be the case.

Once, a man with loose trousers bent over to pick up his newspaper, and I saw his entire butt. HIS ENTIRE NAKED BUTT! And it smelled awful, let me tell you.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Just sit next to someone who smells good and ride it out. That's what I do. Unless the bus is crowded then you just stand where there's room. But if that makes you nervous... pretend you're surfing inside a giant metal... thing. Fun.


----------

